# Remote hdraulic valve for john deere 790



## greensborobill (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a JD 790 with FEL. It has the Power Beyond connection . I want to attach it to an old JD no. 5 sickle mower. I need recommendations on how to hook up a remote hydraulic valve to operate a hydraulic cylinder. I'm far from an expert and need assistance with type of valve. Thanks Bill


----------



## oldfart (May 28, 2011)

*You have power beyond & I don't*

I need some guidance with building a power beyond kit from hydraulic components sine the kit is no longer available. I think it is just an estension of the hard piped loop which goes from the back of the control valve to the rockshaft housing. See picture. I think it is a loop with a removable center hose that is kept in place when not using the power beyond to return oil to the reservoir but I could be all wet. If I could get some feedback from you or some pictures I would really appreciate it. The pix is shot down at the back of the FEL valve under the seat.
Reid


----------

